# Bust in OK not the femmine Kind OAC



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rain All day Saturday. When it rains there the red clay turns into bar-d itch terrain. Sunday slip and slide circus and 15 mile winds set up waiting to start calling heli moves in west of us about half mile opens up WWIII on something. Thought might drive hogs our way instead worrie about getting shot. Big ranch has privleges us simple minded folks dont have I guess seams they drove them away from us. Monday 20 to 30 winds 3 sets saw crows and buzzards. Spent Tuesday working on farm with Dad. Maybe no kills but relax all the same except for Heli. Thinking about ground to air missile will watch sales and trade forum.LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, that sucks Bigd, I know you were happy to spend time with your Dad and was hoping he would drop a nice deer, and I was rooting for you both to get one. I must say I had a personal stake in you getting one as I was hoping to try your famous summer sausage.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well as pa always said...better a bad day in the wood than a good day sittin at home doin nothin.

You were not the only one upset by that storm, wind, and rain this week. Lots of trappers were up set about the rain. A freind was out deer hunting with his bow...had nice easy shot and as he was about to release his tree swayed and he missed ( that however was the his story, I never miss ha ha ).

At least you got time with Dad...that is important


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

A Bad Day in the woods is Better than any day working!!


----------

